# Lookin for new seedbank



## masterblaster26 (Mar 31, 2009)

So i have use seedboutique a couple times and was really impressed with their service but this time around they dont have the seeds i am looking for. I was wondering if anyone could recommend a legit one(p.s. im in the u.s of a) that i could use. I have heard somethin about attitude but dont know that web site or where to find it and not sure if it ship to.. well you know.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 31, 2009)

Just google Attitude Seeds. You will find it and yes they ship worldwide.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 31, 2009)

What strain are you looking for?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2009)

Attitude


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 31, 2009)

here u go just replace the xx with tt 
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/


----------



## masterblaster26 (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks a lot. I like attitudes selection... seems like they got some quality strains. also does anyone know if it is worth it to go with the extra 'stealth' shipping attitude offers?


----------



## Waspfire (Mar 31, 2009)

yes it is worth it


----------



## JonnneyB (Mar 31, 2009)

it is really worth it..go stealth....cheaper in the long run...better on the nerves.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 31, 2009)

Try going to DP web site:  hXXp://www.dutch-passion.nl

Then on the left side choose an official distributor in the country of your choice.  Even if you don't want DP seeds, you will see who are official distributors (not blacklisted) - and this includes Attitude - and then you go to that web site and choose the seeds you want ...all this while knowing who is an official DP distributor and knowing they are not a fly-by-night operation.

Then if you want SensiSeeds or Greenhouse, or Nirvana or whatever, it's up to you.

I chose Hipersemillas.com based on advice of a user here last year.  They were stealthy, fast, and inexpensive seeds relative to higher priced competitors.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 31, 2009)

JonnneyB said:
			
		

> it is really worth it..go stealth....cheaper in the long run...better on the nerves.


 
Yes, they guarantee that if they do not arrive for *any reason *they will replace the order.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 31, 2009)

White WidowMaker said:
			
		

> Try going to DP web site: hXXp://www.dutch-passion.nl
> 
> Then on the left side choose an official distributor in the country of your choice. Even if you don't want DP seeds, you will see who are official distributors (not blacklisted) - and this includes Attitude - and then you go to that web site and choose the seeds you want ...all this while knowing who is an official DP distributor and knowing they are not a fly-by-night operation.
> 
> ...


 
and this ISNT mfgcom?
ha ha ha.


----------



## hydrotoker (Mar 31, 2009)

I live in the USA and have ordered from Attitudes and Nirvana. Recieved both orders in less than 2 weeks. I went the stleath route because they  guarantee the shipment. I also like the mix and match.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 31, 2009)

No.  Why do you keep insisting?



			
				thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> and this ISNT mfgcom?
> ha ha ha.


----------



## Greenhead (Apr 1, 2009)

Attitude!!!


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 1, 2009)

That's a good guarantee, maybe worth paying higher prices.



			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Yes, they guarantee that if they do not arrive for *any reason *they will replace the order.


----------



## la9 (Apr 14, 2009)

Attitude is the best way to go right now, they ship pretty fast and don't hear about any problems from their end. Usually if there is a problem it's with delivery to a fake name, other than that I haven't heard of any real problems.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 15, 2009)

I just got my order from attitude and I am totally satisfied.  Got it shipped to the US in 6 days, everything looks great.  Free seeds and a T-Shirt are nice as well.


----------



## presser2001 (Jun 6, 2009)

Need i intrduce myself before any feedback


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 6, 2009)

planet skunk


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 6, 2009)

presser2001 said:
			
		

> Need i intrduce myself before any feedback


 
Its always polite to introduce yourself 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=26

Click 'New Thread' at the top left 

eace:


----------

